# skill assessment for pharmacist



## bismitha (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all...i want to apply for PR as hospital pharmacist. Whats the procedure for skill assessment by APC? There is only document assessment or should I give an assessing examination??? Please reply...

Regards,
Bismitha


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

found this from the Australian Pharmacy Council

The APC skills recognition process was devised to enable overseas trained pharmacists to demonstrate their competence to practise according to professional standards in Australia.

Following a review of its examination processes in 2006, the Examining Committee introduced an alternative examination process for overseas trained pharmacists from certain countries that are recognised by the APC as having educational processes, practice competencies and structures that are substantially comparable with those in Australia. Pharmacists that have both trained and registered in the United Kingdom, Ireland, Canada or the United States of America are eligible to apply for this alternative process. These pharmacists may demonstrate their competence to practise according to Australian standards through a process known as Stream B. For all other pharmacists with overseas qualifications the examination procedure is known as Stream A.

Both pathways aim to ensure pharmacists are appropriately qualified and equipped with the necessary knowledge for Australian pharmacy practice. Most applicants will be required to undertake the Stream A process. Applicants should be aware that the APC will determine as part of its eligibility assessment process whether they are eligible to undertake either Stream A or Stream B process - they do not determine which path they take themselves.

Under Australian migration legislation the Australian Pharmacy Council also provides skills assessments for pharmacists who obtain their pharmacy qualifications in Australia and then seek to migrate to Australia. These Australian trained pharmacists are not required to complete either of the APC examination processes (Stream A or Stream B), but must be provided with a skills assessment to submit to Australian migration authorities as part of their migration application. The APC eligibility assessment serves this purpose for this category of applicant.

Under the Trans-Tasman Mutual Recognition Arrangement pharmacists who are registered to practise pharmacy in New Zealand may apply for registration in Australia. Applicants who are not intending to migrate to Australia, may apply directly to the Australian pharmacy registering authorities for registration. Those applying for skilled migration to Australia must be provided with a skills assessment to submit to Australian migration authorities as part of their migration application. The APC eligibility assessment serves this purpose for this category of applicant.

The APC also provides assessment tools (ie examinations) for use by other jurisdictions as part of their recognition processes.

Click for a flowchart of the APC Process.
http://pharmacycouncil.org.au/content/assets/files/Examination Guides/Flowchart - 2012.02.08.pdf

Applicants applying for migration to Australia

The APC recommends that applicants contact Australian migration authorities about the requirements for skilled migration to Australia, as the skills assessment provided by the APC is only one component of a migration application. The website for the Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Citizenship will be a helpful first point of contact for enquiries about migration matters. The address is Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

For more information about the Australian Government's Skilled Migration programme click here.

Click on the links below for information about the skills recognition process which applies for each of these groups of applicant. Other relevant information can be found on the What's New and FAQs pages on this website.

Stream A Process

Stream B Process

Australia and New Zealand Trained Applicants

Candidates sitting APC Examinations for other Jurisdictions

Candidates must hold an appropriate visa which allows them to work under supervision in a training position. Candidates should contact their nearest migration office for further information on visas.

Hope this helps you hun, we try our best on this forum to help as much as we can even if this involves a little research lol.
Louiseb


----------



## bismitha (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks louiseb. I already had gone through this.But its not clear to me. I think this is the procedure for getting registered as a pharmacist in Australia. Not about immigration skill assessment. I anted to know whether I should give an exam before applying for visa as a part of skill assessment or is it just a document assessment??????



louiseb said:


> found this from the Australian Pharmacy Council
> 
> The APC skills recognition process was devised to enable overseas trained pharmacists to demonstrate their competence to practise according to professional standards in Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

ok im doing my best here lol i found this hope it helps;

You will need to apply to the Australian Pharmacy Council of Australia for recognition of your qualification. You will need to sit the competency exam. Full details here http://pharmacycouncil.org.au/
You will then need to register in the State in which you will be practicing. You can find the required State Board with a simple pharmacist + registration + name of State search.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Overseas Practitioner Registration

In Registration:
Student Registration
Internships
Registration Renewal
Overseas Practitioner Registration
Forms
Fees
Provisional to General Registration

Overseas qualified pharmacists from countries other than New Zealand, seeking general registration in Australia are required to pass an examination conducted under the auspices of the Australian Pharmacy Council (APC). Further information about the 'Stream A' and 'Stream B' examination procedures is available on the APC website. Successful candidates are then required to complete a period of supervised practice assigned to them by the Pharmacy Board of Australia.

'Stream A' candidates, are required to complete a full internship and must follow the procedures outlined in graduates of an approved program of study.

'Stream B' candidates are required to complete a shorter period of supervised practice and require limited registration for supervised practice. An Application for limited registration for supervised practice as a Pharmacist - ALPS-60 (1.21 MB,PDF) must be submitted with an Application - approval of supervised practice as a pharmacist - AASP-60 (842 KB,PDF) before supervised practice may be commenced.

Supervised practice must be completed in accordance with the requirements set out in the Board's Supervised Practice Arrangements Standard. After completion of at least 75% of supervised practice hours, Stream B candidates may undertake an oral legislation assessment. After successful completion of the oral legislation assessment and assigned supervised practice hours, Stream B candidates are eligible to apply for general registration. 
Pharmacy Board of Australia - Overseas Practitioner Registration


----------

